
Predictive modeling of U.S. health care spending in late life - johnny313
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6396/1462
======
zkimble
I wish when my models had low predictive value I could just claim the
underlying process was inherently unpredictable! From reading the abstract, it
sounds like the study just established that the authors can't accurately
predict annual mortality using Medicare claims data.

It's erroneous to claim that the 25% of spending in last year of life is all
futile care, but this study doesn't quantify how much is or isn't futile care.

Maybe I'm totally wrong, but I'll never know thanks to that paywall.

